# 24V gate problems



## Bob S. (Jan 28, 2009)

After clicking the remote the gate opens about a 3rd of the way and then stops. This is random but often. The opener is an Elite Miracle One. Does this sound like the limit switches? The phones in the house were not operating during the rain recently. The call box outside the gate was not allowing the line to hang up. I disconnected the remote box connected to the telephone interface and the phones worked properly. Could the keypad be shorted and causing the cycle to stop after starting it with the remote? This has also blown the 8 amp fuse on the control board a few times.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Sounds to me if you're blowing the fuse a few times you do indeed have a short somewhere. My guess would be the board is shorted and should be replaced.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Could be a limit switch problem or a short, or even a balance or lubrication problem. If the gates aren't weighted properly or need lubrication, the motors can struggle too much and cause an overload to kick out, or blow a fuse.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the turbocharger on my car stopped working all the time too.

Do you think these events are connected to the inauguration in any way?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Those gate operators are battery operated.

The 110 circuit is only there to charge the batteries. It doesn't put out enough amperage to run the gate operator by itself, it needs good batteries.

Reason why you blew the fuse, may be the dying batteries, as the volts go down the amps go up.


So first buy some new batteries. Then see if everything works Ok. Also when it is really cold the batteries will have less juice to get things going. So same thing volts go down, amps go up.


First thing to check with anything electrical, is do you have power. And if it is battery powered, do the batteries put out the amps needed to run whatever. You may have fairly good volts, but when a load is applied the volts will go down.


----------



## Bob S. (Jan 28, 2009)

*Getting closer to solving*

Thanks for the replys. They were all good for narrowing down the problem. The homeowner told me that the repairman replaced the operator control board, the internal modem board telephone entry, and the batteries. Today I disabled the keypad/telephone board and it has work perfect all day. Two more thoughts....could it be wired wrong? I don't have the manual to show the wiring diagram. Or maybe a short in the wiring going from the control board out to the keypad/telephone board (about 10 ft in conduit underground)?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Did it start doing this right after or shortly after the repairman replaced those components?

If it did, call the repair man back.

And why did all those things have to be replaced?

Was the gate hit by lightning?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

What led lights are on, off, or blinking when the gate quits operating?


Lights:

System on - on or off
Power - on or off
Charge OK- on or off
Bat - on or off

Next disconnect the battery at the plug connector. Now plug it in while looking at the board. The Timer led should blink 3 times and then the charge OK led should be on.

Reverse sensor - on or off
Alarm - on or off
Timer - on or off
Central control - on or off
Strike open - on or off
Safety loop - on or off
Radio rec - on or off
Center loop - on or off

Or if any of the lights are blinking.

Also what is the buzzer/beeper doing when this happens?

The wiring is easy on those and labled. Check that the right colors are in the right spots for the opener. Then check that the battery and plug in transformer are wired at the right polarity, + or -. Also check that the wires are contacting good at the screw terminals. Not part of the insulation getting in the way, hanging by one strand of wire, etc.

Check the voltage at the plug where the transformer plugs in. Check the voltage where the transformer is wired into the surge board. And check the voltage at the battery at a standstill and when the gate is moving. Remember AC at the plug and DC at the transformer and battery.




Forgot: Does this gate have the center, safety, and exit loops. Does it have a mag or solenoid lock. And does it have a proximity switch and is wired to a alarm in the house?


----------



## boltman2722 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine is also blowing the 8 amp fuse. Won't slow down when closing, slamming shut and blowing the fuse. Will low batteries make the limit switches malfunction? What's the lifespan on the batteries? Mine are about 4 years old.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

boltman2722 said:


> Mine is also blowing the 8 amp fuse. Won't slow down when closing, slamming shut and blowing the fuse. Will low batteries make the limit switches malfunction? What's the lifespan on the batteries? Mine are about 4 years old.


Price out a new control board and make a repair/replace decision. If you can post a legible schematic of the entire system the possible causes can be narrowed down considerably.


----------

